# Tag e velocità forum



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

Da alcune prove che abbiamo fatto, abbiamo notato che la Chat (tag) POTREBBE rallentare la navigazione all'interno del forum. Adesso la tolgo. Rispondete alla discussione scrivendo se notate grossi cambiamenti di velocità e "leggerezza"


----------



## prd7 (1 Settembre 2012)

Si, è nettamente più veloce. Non esiste un plugin esterno per la tag migliore?


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2012)

è più veloce.

più che tag credo possa essere l'aggiornamento automatico della stessa 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Il salvatag automatico quando si scrive e l'aggiornamento automatico della tag secondo me sono motivi di grossi rallentamenti. Eliminerei, se possibile, entrambe le cose


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2012)

Come dicevo ieri, secondo me andrebbe meglio una tag normale, e non una chat che è sicuramente piu bella e comoda ma necessita di molta piu banda

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The Ripper ha scritto:


> è più veloce.
> 
> più che tag credo possa essere l'aggiornamento automatico della stessa
> 
> ...



Il salvataggio automatico è già eliminato


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2012)

Sì, corre più veloce. Se la facessimo senza aggiornamento automatico cambierebbe un po' la cosa?


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

Sì, senza tag (pesantissima, è pur sempre uno script esterno) il server dedicato si sente tutto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2012)

confermo, adesso è un missile


----------



## Harvey (1 Settembre 2012)

Si potrebbe provare con una stile forumfree senza autoupdate...

comunque complimenti a chi ha curato il SEO siamo già al secondo posto con google


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Settembre 2012)

Velocissimo.


----------



## Brain84 (1 Settembre 2012)

avete questa Mario? http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=235271


----------



## Dexter (1 Settembre 2012)

finalmente posso stare sul forum,erano due giorni che non giravo qui per non imprecare causa lentezza


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

Sì Matteo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Settembre 2012)

Molto molto meglio, ma è brutto senza tag  come dicono altri, bisognerebbe provare una senza autoaggiornamento


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Si potrebbe provare con una stile forumfree senza autoupdate...
> 
> comunque complimenti a chi ha curato il SEO siamo già al secondo posto con google


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2012)

Io la mia idea la lancio, subissatemi pure di asterischi 


Quasi tutti i forum piu grandi la tag non ce l hanno: 1 perche cosi si scrive molto di piu nei topic, 2 perche cosi i social network diventano un po' la chat nell'immediato, 3 perche succhia molta banda.

Vedete voi...


----------



## smallball (1 Settembre 2012)

scusa Admin x il mess privato,ho letto solo ora della discussione,comunque ora il forum e' piu' veloce


----------



## prd7 (1 Settembre 2012)

Per me va benissimo eliminare la tag, come dici te, potremmo sfruttare i social come facebook. Magari mettendo un post e sfruttando i commenti come chat.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2012)

Però Luca la tag, soprattutto durante le partite ci sta... e poi si può avere un rapporto un po' più diretto con gli altri utenti...


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2012)

La tag durante la partite me la immagino piena di imprecazioni e asterischi.... Non vedo questa grande utilita, poi ovviamente è una mia opinione


----------



## cris (1 Settembre 2012)

io non la leverei.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Settembre 2012)

Nuoooooo come farò a non addormentarmi durante le partite senza la tag :'(((((( 

So che sarebbe una cosa IGNOBILE ma una sezione/angolo tag/chat?? Darebbe gli stessi problemi?


----------



## prd7 (1 Settembre 2012)

Comunque credo che esistano delle tag leggere, tag simili a quella di forumfree.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (1 Settembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> io non la leverei.


concordo,secondo me la tag è molto importante per un forum,soprattutto perchè ti permette di avere un contatto piu' immediato con gli altri utenti


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

Ragazzi, sto chiedendo un pò in giro: nessun grande forum usa chat/tag proprio per questo motivo: ci vuole quasi un server a parte per sostenerla


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2012)

Si rischia di dare anche un'immagine di un forum anche un po' chiuso pero, sempre idea mia


----------



## prd7 (1 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Si rischia di dare anche un'immagine di un forum anche un po' chiuso pero, sempre idea mia



Cioè?


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2012)

Cioè come diceva Mario si rischia di creare un forum nel forum, in cui tizio risponde solo a caio anche nei post perche gli sta simpatico


----------



## Brain84 (1 Settembre 2012)

Oltre alla pagina fan page bisognerebbe riorganizzare il gruppo su FB per poter chattare durante la partita e linkare questo gruppo anche nel forum..con questo metodo si avrebbero 2 cose:

- Chat durante le partite come sempre
- Grande viralità a livello Social con tutto ciò che ne consegue

Bisognerebbe però fare in modo che questa chat su fb sia usata SOLO per le partite e non drante l'arco della settimana...o magari usare una pagina con una chat vera a propria all'interno del dominio


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2012)

La tag per me è un ottimo spunto di svago. Dove puoi parlare un po' tranquillamente. Senza diventerebbe un forum piattissimo.
Toglierla vorrebbe dire, imho, perderci tantissimo.


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Oltre alla pagina mi piace bisognerebbe riorganizzare il gruppo su FB per poterttare durante la partita e linkare questo gruppo anche nel forum..con questo metodo si avrebbero 2 cose:
> 
> - Chat durante le partite come sempre
> - Grande viralità a livello Social con tutto ciò che ne consegue


Si potrebbe fare, parlo non a nome dello staff, solo a certe condizioni. Ossia: gestita dallo staff, attiva solo durante le partite, strettamente collegata alla pagina like e al forum, con lo stesso identico regolamento del forum


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

Esatto


----------



## Butcher (1 Settembre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> La tag per me è un ottimo spunto di svago. Dove puoi parlare un po' tranquillamente. Senza diventerebbe un forum piattissimo.
> Toglierla vorrebbe dire, imho, perderci tantissimo.



Perfetto!
E poi nella navigazione non noto molta differenza da questa mattina, sinceramente.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Settembre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> La tag per me è un ottimo spunto di svago. Dove puoi parlare un po' tranquillamente. Senza diventerebbe un forum piattissimo.
> Toglierla vorrebbe dire, imho, perderci tantissimo.



concordo, una soluzione si deve trovare..la tag deve esserci imho


----------



## Solo (1 Settembre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> La tag per me è un ottimo spunto di svago. Dove puoi parlare un po' tranquillamente. Senza diventerebbe un forum piattissimo.
> Toglierla vorrebbe dire, imho, perderci tantissimo.


Concordo.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2012)

Sono contrarissimo. Piuttosto ci perdo in velocità, ma la tag rende meno virtuale e più diretto il rapporto tra utenti.


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2012)

La differenza, secondo me, c e eccome


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Settembre 2012)

Al massimo invece della chat, mettiamo una tag come quella del vecchio foro. A me andrebbe bene,e penso anche agli altri


----------



## Butcher (1 Settembre 2012)

Apriamo un sondaggio.


----------



## prd7 (1 Settembre 2012)

Credo che dovremmo sviluppare maggiormente il discorso social network, abbiamo le pagine di twitter e facebook inusate per ora. Eliminare la tagboard ed utilizzare facebook per dialogare durante le partite credo sia la miglior cosa. Aumenteremo anche la qualità nei post del forum.
Naturalmente si decide in democrazia o decidono gli admin.


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

Ragazzi, sinceramente preferiamo sacrificare la chat al forum. Questo, ovviamente, è un forum non una chat 

Ora vediamo comunque.


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2012)

No nom che sondaggio. Il forum è gestito dallo staff, non deve passare il concetto che sono gli utenti a decidere cio che si fa. Un conto sono i consigli, di cui teniamo certamente conto, un altro è la decisione intera


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Settembre 2012)

la differenza c'è ma io preferisco un forum più lento ma con la tag che un forum più veloce ma senza tag, poi se se ne può mettere una in modo che non occupi molta banda ancora meglio


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2012)

La preferenza da parte degli utenti mi pare abbastanza chiara. Vediamo che si fa.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Settembre 2012)

Ma si dai,facciamo pure a meno della chat. Ma una Tag deve esserci!!!!!!!Non riesco a pensare ad un foro senza tag.Infatti quando vedo un forum senza penso tra me e me "che tristezza..."


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2012)

io la tag la terrei al 200%....la trovo molto utile soprattutto per creare più rapporti e conoscere meglio gli altri utenti..è più immediata..se la levaste secondo me sarebbe una grave perdita


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> No nom che sondaggio. Il forum è gestito dallo staff, non deve passare il concetto che sono gli utenti a decidere cio che si fa. Un conto sono i consigli, di cui teniamo certamente conto, un altro è la decisione intera


ci mancherebbe, la decisione deve essere vostra


----------



## Butcher (1 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> No nom che sondaggio. Il forum è gestito dallo staff, non deve passare il concetto che sono gli utenti a decidere cio che si fa. Un conto sono i consigli, di cui teniamo certamente conto, un altro è la decisione intera



Lo dicevo io che siete nazi 

Comunque resto del mio parere, la chat c'è sempre stata, è un modo per parlare liberamente e in modo più diretto.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Settembre 2012)

Poi io non ho trovato tutte queste difficoltà nella navigazione sinceramente...Anche con la chat.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> la differenza c'è ma io preferisco un forum più lento ma con la tag che un forum più veloce ma senza tag, poi se se ne può mettere una in modo che non occupi molta banda ancora meglio



Sì ma uno che viene dall'esterno non scrive subito sulla tag, prima bazzica per il forum e se vede che è lento mica ci rimane


----------



## Harvey (1 Settembre 2012)

Comunque secondo me indirizzare le discussioni live su link esterni o in topic dedicato è controproducente per il forum stesso. Meglio abituarsi ad usare tutte le discussioni se non si trova una soluzione in homepage.


----------



## prd7 (1 Settembre 2012)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Poi io non ho trovato tutte queste difficoltà nella navigazione sinceramente...Anche con la chat.



I problemi sono progressivi, il primo giorno magari è anche veloce ma penso che la bandwidth sia mensile.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Settembre 2012)

è diventato una scheggia senza la chat, è molto più scorrevole e carica le pagine in modo veloce. 

per la tag mi spiace, non pensavo potesse rallentare così tanto tutta la baracca.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Settembre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Sì ma uno che viene dall'esterno non scrive subito sulla tag, prima bazzica per il forum e se vede che è lento mica ci rimane



questo è vero ma secondo me è un peccato, con la tag ha un contatto più diretto con gli altri utenti


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Settembre 2012)

Ma secondo me se viene inserita una tag,e non una chat,le cose andrebbero meglio. Alla fine non fa nulla se i post si aggiornano automaticamente. Basta ricaricare la pagina come abbiamo sempre fatto.


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2012)

x me avere la tag al posto della chat non porta nessun problema...schiacciare il tasto aggiorna non mi cambia di sicuro la vita!!però secondo me la tag o chat che sia è importantissimisssima!!poi ovviamente decidete voi..il mio è solo un consiglio


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2012)

Sì, era ancora più comodo l'aggiornamento automatico. Ma non era fondamentale..


----------



## esjie (1 Settembre 2012)

La Tag è carina, però non la considero sta gran necessità, forumfree e forumcommunity sono gli unici che ho visto provvisti di tag. In tutti gli altri forum indipendenti non l'ho mai vista. Certo eravamo abituati ad avercela allora non sarà facile privarcene.


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Settembre 2012)

Ci sta tutta la decurtazione della tag.
In altri forum che hanno vbulletin l'hanno tolta fin dal primo giorno perchè è ingestibile. Capisco che molti utenti la usino come una chat a sè stante, però, se uno si ingegna, esistono tanti modi alternativi per chattare in rete con gli amici...


----------



## prd7 (1 Settembre 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UAwqt2xPnU

si può usare questo per le partite o come topic live per sopperire alla tagboard


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Settembre 2012)

Sarà difficile per alcuni utenti fare a meno della Tag.

Almeno per me lo sarà.


----------



## Nick (1 Settembre 2012)

L'utilizzo della tag è imprescindibile in un forum come MilanWorld, io per esempio accendevo il browser del telefonino soltanto per leggerla.


----------



## DennyJersey (1 Settembre 2012)

Nick ha scritto:


> L'utilizzo della tag è imprescindibile in un forum come MilanWorld, io per esempio accendevo il browser del telefonino soltanto per leggerla.



Idem!


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Senza tag sarebbe una tragedia.


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2012)

che si autoaggiorni non mi interessa più di tanto ma una tag per me è importantissima..che sia solo durante le partite non mi interessa visto che o sono allo stadio o la guardo sul divano ma per me è importante che ci sia SEMPRE


----------



## BB7 (1 Settembre 2012)

la tagboard anche per me è FONDAMENTALE.


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

Come detto, per una tag fissa ci vorrebbe un altro server a parte


----------



## robs91 (1 Settembre 2012)

Su Interfans e Vechhiasignora per es non c'è la tag e commentano la partita nei topic.


----------



## BB7 (1 Settembre 2012)

Anche adesso per esempio, sono entrato nel sito e non ho visto la tag... ci ho messo un pò per trovare questo topic. Invece di solito quando ci sono le ultime news eccettera trovo sempre tutto nella tag... invece ora mi sento più "spaesato"


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2012)

Piaccia o no bisogna iniziare a ragionare da grande forum, i tempi di forumfree sono già un ricordo


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Settembre 2012)

Un peccato che serva un altro server... Mi dispiacerà rinunciare alla Tag.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2012)

Della chat si può e deve fare a meno. La tag è utile.
Si potrebbe creare una tag esterna.
Un'idea è, visto che siamo tutti registrati su forumfree, di creare un forum che funziona solo da tag (milanworld tag )... o di mettere in home un pulsantino che apre una tag in popup:così chi la vuole usare la usa. Non so se è fattibile.
Una tag è utilissima.
Ripeto, per me il problema si risolve togliendo l'aggiornamento automatico in stile chat e tenere una tag che si aggiorna manualmente.


----------



## BB7 (1 Settembre 2012)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Su Interfans e Vechhiasignora per es non c'è la tag e commentano la partita nei topic.



Infatti... però trasfromano il topic in una chat da 600 pagine ed è dura andare a leggersele tutte sinceramente...


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2012)

Anche nella chat non riesci a rileggere tutto


----------



## BB7 (1 Settembre 2012)

Non si potrebbe mettere solo un link nella home che indirizzi a una di quelle chat gratuite che usano alcuni forum? tipo Mibbit ecc....


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2012)

Personalmente non è un'idea che mi entusiasma, deve restare tutto dentro queste "mura" secondo me.

Molto interessante l'idea del live topic per la partita di [MENTION=210]prd7[/MENTION]


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Su Interfans e Vechhiasignora per es non c'è la tag e commentano la partita nei topic.



Purtroppo le chat/tag sono un macigno. Forumfree, che usa server da milioni di euro, può permettersele


----------



## prd7 (1 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Personalmente non è un'idea che mi entusiasma, deve restare tutto dentro queste "mura" secondo me.
> 
> Molto interessante l'idea del live topic per la partita di [MENTION=210]prd7[/MENTION]



conosco molti forum che lo usano, è davvero comodo e non devi stare li ad aggiornare.


----------



## robs91 (1 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo le chat/tag sono un macigno. Forumfree, che usa server da milioni di euro, può permettersele



A questo punto fate bene a toglierla.


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2012)

gravissima perdita per me!


----------



## Butcher (1 Settembre 2012)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Su Interfans e Vechhiasignora per es non c'è la tag e commentano la partita nei topic.



Difatti i loro forum sono illeggibili, tremila messaggi al minuto!


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2012)

prd7 ha scritto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UAwqt2xPnU
> 
> si può usare questo per le partite o come topic live per sopperire alla tagboard



ecco, questa è una buona idea. magari dopo pranzo si potrebbe testare.


Comunque più che per le partite mancherà per le cose quotidiane.
I commenti alle partite è bello e giusto tenerseli in un topic. E' meno immediato ma più stimolante.

Però una soluzione per dare immediatezza si può provare.


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2012)

Senza tag, obiettivamente, la gente scrive molto di piu nei topic. Su questo penso siamo tutti d'accordo


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2012)

Ora è molto molto più leggero.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Settembre 2012)

però una tag soprattutto durante le partite del milan ma soprattutto delle altre squadre è molto utile


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Settembre 2012)

A me va ancora lentino, cioè non è sempre immediato nella risposta come su FF. Inoltre la questione della reputazione e notifiche è parecchio complessa, non ci capisco una mazza


----------



## prd7 (1 Settembre 2012)

Ma la reputazione dove si vede?


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2012)

Si scrive di più nel topic. Aumenta la qualità delle risposte. Ma il forum diventa più noioso e molto meno diretto.

Non credo che lo staff voglia questo, se MilanWorld è un forum superiore agli altri è merito anche della spontaneità degli utenti.
Una qualche soluzione ci deve essere.


----------



## Nick (1 Settembre 2012)

Ma vBulletin non è dotato di una tagboard di "serie"? (senza script esterni)
Comunque si potrebbe provare a rimmetterla senza auto update.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2012)

Poi oh, fasì queo che voì voialtri


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

Ok ragazzi, grazie per i consigli. Ci pensiamo su un pò.


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> A me va ancora lentino, cioè non è sempre immediato nella risposta come su FF. Inoltre la questione della reputazione e notifiche è parecchio complessa, non ci capisco una mazza



Ovviamente se c'è un secondo di differenza con forumfree è dettato dalla differenza enorme di server... E' come passare dall'essere in affitto in una casa bella ma non tua al fare un mutuo per una casa più piccola ma che diventa di tua proprietà. E' ovvio che all'inizio ci debba essere una differenza, anche se onestamente non vedo tutta sta lentezza.

Per la reputazione: è diverso il principio rispetto al tasto like su forumfree. La reputazione va data per cose utili, non se ti piace un post.. Per darla basta che clicchi sulla stella sotto al post e scegli se darla positiva o negativa


----------

